
A man's tattoo left doctors debating whether to save his life - adenadel
http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/01/health/dnr-do-no-resuscitate-tattoo-medical-debate-trnd/index.html?sr=fbCNN120117dnr-do-no-resuscitate-tattoo-medical-debate-trnd0124PMStoryLink
======
cgore
A standard medical ID bracelet is probably a better way to handle this for
anyone out there that has a DNR signed.

------
finnious
The pen is mightier than the sword?

